# Greensboro Nc



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

If you are close to the Greensboro Nc area, I need to know of some firearm stores, that have good prices in this area. If anyone can help that would be awesome


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't know of any but I've had EXCELLENT luck buying mint used guns on Armslist. Some are brand new in case, never fired. 
Very few gun stores have "good prices". They're in it for the $$$. That said, the best you can hope for is a fair gun shop, which I know of just 1 near me in Fuquay, NC called, you guessed it Fuquay Gun and Gold.


----------

